# Ever heard of LA Boxing?



## Jonathan

A boxing school is opening right around the corner from our new house (rather convenient, really!).  My wife and I stopped in and talked to one of the owners; their prices are MUCH more affordable than other schools (various styles) in the area- despite the fact that boxing, kick boxing (muay thai), and BJJ are all offered under the same roof (and all 3 are offered under the same monthly fee... meaning that you pay one price, but can attend any class).

As part of their promo, they're offering to waive the 'upfront' registration cost, and do a 1-year contract for $39 a month.  

The school itself is different than any I've seen before... they've got a few rows of the longer muay thai bags, some weight machines around the perimeter of the school, and- get this- an actual ring!  For some folks, that might not seem like such a big thing... but to my knowledge, no school in the Northern Virginia area has that.  Plus they sponsor 'member fight nights', which are essentially sparring sessions in the ring under the rules of whichever style you're using (boxing, muay thai, BJJ).  To help raise funds, they apparently charge a small admission fee to anybody who wants to spectate (participants, obviously, don't need to pay).

I got a good feeling in talking to the co-owner, but as its a franchise operation, I'm wondering if anybody has heard of how they are?  Thanks in advance!


I can't speak to the quality of instruction, but I'm told that the instructors are guys that had gone pro at some point.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Definitely worth checking out, and that's a good price anywhere.  Let us know more about it as you find out.

Jeff


----------

